# New Pics of Honey Boo and Her Colt



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, finally got the time to snap off some quick ones of the little man. Was calling him Bodacious Badonkadonk all day but I think the official name has become Oklahoma Star Gunner. He sure is gettin' cute! :lol: Not that I'm partial or anything.......






Like Mother like Son:


















Been teaching him bad habits, all my babies learn how good a butt scritch feels early and they learn to follow the fingernails by backing up for a scratch. 










You can see he's giving me the "Scritchy Spot Parrot Lip".










"WTH?"


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

"I'm 3 weeks old and I ain't skeered a nuttin'! Well, maybe just a little..."










More Bodacious Butt!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And it's Honey by ......A LOT! LOL! Comin' down the stretch! Skippy coming up behind....


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Very cool. Nice lookin lil one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

cute pictures of your horses


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's adorable!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Carbon copy of his momma. I enjoy those pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I must have missed the thread of where she foaled, he is just as stunning as I imagined! Congrats! He is gorgeous!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

What a handsome little dude! I'm sure one day he'll befriend the chickens and be up to no good... :lol: 

Were you able to test his HYPP status yet? I'm glad he's healthy and doing well, always nice to see another sassy foal burning around.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

they are gorgeous! Loved the captions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> What a handsome little dude! I'm sure one day he'll befriend the chickens and be up to no good... :lol:
> 
> Were you able to test his HYPP status yet? I'm glad he's healthy and doing well, always nice to see another sassy foal burning around.


I haven't tested for HYPP yet, he doesn't have a lot of tail or mane hair yet. Once it's a little longer, I'll pull some and send it off. Still no outward signs of HYPP, and boy oh boy, do I ever look for it. I want to get the results so that at least I'll know, and know whether I need to KEEP on having such a vigilant eye on him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Carbon copy of his momma. I enjoy those pictures, thanks for posting!


He doesn't have quite as much white as momma, he's going to be a Breed Stock Paint, and because of all the worrying I did over OLWS, I'm tickled pink to have him be solid.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh I love this foal! He's just too much


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I am so happy this little cutie came out just fine. I was so worried that he would be an OLW baby. It would have been devastating to Honey Boo Boo! 

He sure is cute! Love watching this baby! Thank you for sharing him with us here on HF!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

awwww so cute!!!   -steals little foal-


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

awwww so cute!!!   -steals little foal-


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

He is indeed very cute 

I am more relieved, as I read the headline as "Honey Boo Boo's New Colt" :shock:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

wausuaw said:


> He is indeed very cute
> 
> I am more relieved, as I read the headline as "Honey Boo Boo's New Colt" :shock:


LOL, her barn name is Honey Boo Boo, but we tend to call her Honey or Boo.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm just very happy Honey Boo is a horse! Not... Never mind. I don't want to think about that. 

He's a darling little thing! Keep up with the pics


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

so darn cute!!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ohhh my he is DARLING! I see where he gets his booty from :wink:


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow just like his momma' love that little blaze! What a gorgeous pair.  The pictures and captions are great...but where are MORE?


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Thats it. First stallion I breed is going to be called Bodacious Badonkadonk. (10 years later)


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Such a handsome little man!


----------

